# Tyler's tale of woe!



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:sorry: this could be a long post. I have held off for a bit before telling Tyler's story, as I was very upset and, initially, didn't know if the outcome was going to be a good one or bad one!

A week ago Sunday at 5:30 am in the semidarkness when I went out with Tyler to take care of business before starting his day (yes, for a retiree, he gets me up very, very early, unfortunately), it was a bad scene. He uses his ramp to get down to the grass or vice versa up to the deck but has never just walked up or down other than a couple of steps, then he proceeds to leap into the air and land on the grass (going down) or deck (coming up). When he did it that morning, however, and landed in the grass, he let out a blood curdling scream :hurt: and his rear end collapsed. I screamed too, went down to get him and saw that he couldn't put any weight on his right back leg. He did manage to hobble on three legs to take care or business before I picked him up and brought him in. When inside, though, he kept collapsing because we have wood floors and he couldn't get any traction to stay up. His back legs kept splaying out from under him. It was so pathetic and just brought major tears to eyes. We took him to the emergency facility which also was very upsetting because the only other time we had been there was on another Sunday morning two years ago with Bailey who had to be out down that very day. The memories were overwhelming to say the least. Tyler was xrayed, there was no break and the vet did not feel as though his ACL was torn. He was sent home on Tramadol and Rimadyl and rest. The next day he was so bad with the collapsing and was not eating so we brought him to his regular vet who said that it was a torn ACL and would take 6-8 weeks to heal and he would always limp and probably develop arthritis in that joint. I put all the area carpets I have in the house to create a pathway he could walk on from the kitchen to the living room and in front of his dishes and beds to help him out. It helped somewhat, but he also was collapsing on the rugs. I iced his leg 3 x a day for about 15 minutes each time and hoped for the best. Finally, on Sunday, one week later, he began to walk much better and was not collapsing. I was actually amazed at my little, old guy to think that he was getting around so well in such a short period of time. He's a trooper for sure. Tomorrow, he is going to start a rehab program, as I know the physical therapist who works at the emergency facility and signed him up for an evaluation. Whatever it takes to get him back in the swing, as he is very healthy otherwise. In fact, all,his bloodwork was normal and the vet said that was amazing for a dog his age.

Again, sorry to have gone on and on. I'll keep you posted on how the rehab goes. He's my guy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, thank goodness for all of US that you waited until he was so much better before telling us what was going on!!! We would have been worried to pieces all week, right along with you1 Give that little guy great big (gentle) hugs from his "nephew" and me. I hope he continues to improve rapidly!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Tyler does well with his rehab.
Henry and I are both here rooting for him (and you!)
:cheer2:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww poor Tyler and Mary!
Mikey and me are rooting for him in rehab too


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

One thing we know is that he's in the best possible hands - yours. Hope he's back to his old self very soon.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

I was a little worried reading this, but happy to see he's now doing better. Let us know how rehab goes and what doggie rehab consists of.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that he's doing well again! Thank goodness.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no Mary that is SO scary, I can only imagine. I'm happy to hear he's doing better and I'm sure therapy will help him plus having you he can't go wrong. Keep us posted on Tyler and give him a big hug from Timmy and I, hope he's better soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad he's on the mend! Twinkle is still good for a flying leap once in a while too. I think maybe before 15 weeks, and after 15 years, they have some sort of uncontrollable springs in their legs.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How frightening!!!! I am glad he is able to walk better and I hope the rehabilitate make him feel all better. licks from Chester.:hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

continued improvement for him \Mary , he's a true trooper for sure. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks all. It's great to be able to tell your dog story, good or bad, and have people understand and be so compassionate. Tyler and I appreciate your concern and well wishes. It's been very scary including the fact that he wouldn't eat at all for a few days and, in his old age, eating and sleeping have been two of his favorite pastimes. I finally started feeding him out of my hand, as I learned from this forum when puppies won't eat. That helped as well as buying some canned food to add to his kibble. He's never even had canned before and at first wasn't too keen on it but then seemed to love it. I axtually stopped his Tramadol a few days ago, as I think that was drugging him and causing his lack of appetite. He does not appear to be in any pain, thankfully.

In closing, a sign of encouragement - Tyler lifted his bad leg tonight to pee. Wow, that's progress! He also wanted to do his dinner dance on his hind legs, but I had to stop that from happening, as he is not allowed to run or jump yet.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!! I was holding my breath ... so glad your sweet boy is on the mend!!!
Please keep us up to date with his progress!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You go Tyler!!!You are amazing!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahh Tyler! I hope you feel great soon! Go boy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww poor Tyler. I'm so happy he's on the mend!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> So glad he's on the mend! Twinkle is still good for a flying leap once in a while too. I think maybe before 15 weeks, and after 15 years, they have some sort of uncontrollable springs in their legs.


Maccabee also takes flying leaps going up and down stairs. I don't know if you witnessed him do it at your house, but when heading down he often leaps to the floor from the second or third from the bottom step and when going up he almost always skips the top step. He doesn't jump onto the furnitire, but he flies from the steps!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks all. It's great to be able to tell your dog story, good or bad, and have people understand and be so compassionate. Tyler and I appreciate your concern and well wishes. It's been very scary including the fact that he wouldn't eat at all for a few days and, in his old age, eating and sleeping have been two of his favorite pastimes. I finally started feeding him out of my hand, as I learned from this forum when puppies won't eat. That helped as well as buying some canned food to add to his kibble. He's never even had canned before and at first wasn't too keen on it but then seemed to love it. I axtually stopped his Tramadol a few days ago, as I think that was drugging him and causing his lack of appetite. He does not appear to be in any pain, thankfully.
> 
> In closing, a sign of encouragement - Tyler lifted his bad leg tonight to pee. Wow, that's progress! He also wanted to do his dinner dance on his hind legs, but I had to stop that from happening, as he is not allowed to run or jump yet.


Glad to hear "uncle" Tyler is on the mend!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've only just caught up with this thread, Mary, I am SO sorry! My heart was in my mouth reading your first post. POOR Tyler! Poor you! What an amazing boy! Cuba sends what a friend of mine calls 'accurate hugs'; not just any old hug, a really, really careful, well-placed accurate one. Please do keep us posted on progress.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Good to know he's doing better. I bet you were happy when he wanted to do his dinner-dance for you. Sounds like an amazing boy! Lots of gentle hugs... Thx for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Poor little Tyler! I cannot imagine how scared you must have been when she screamed out! the 4 L's and 3 puppies are sending Tyler lots of hugs :grouphug: and prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

What a nightmare for you! I am glad to know he is doing much better.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

First of all, thanks everyone, again, for your concern and well wishes. I want to give you a brief update.

Yesterday, we took him for his PT evaluation. He was measured, as was his range of motion and Nancy and Jen (rehab girls) were amazed at his muscle tone, stating that he has more muscle than some much younger dogs. Also, they couldn't believe that he is 16, as he definitely doesn't look it. Wasn't I the proud Mama with all those compliments :thumb:

After all the initial data was gathered, he had heat applied to his back, as Nancy found a tender, tense spot there, perhaps from the way that he is walking to compensate for the limp. He loved it! BTW, her four goldens who go to work with her were checking Tyler over the whole time and he was fine with it. One actually took a shine to him and was lying on the bed with him while he was being massaged. After the massage, the fun began. He was tethered into a large tank on a treadmill. Jen put on her boots and went in with him so that if he got frightened, she would be right there for him. When he was situated, the tank was filled with water up to his chest, treadmill turned on and, after a nudge from Jen, he began walking. It was so interesting to watch him. Nothing bothered him as he strolled in the water which he's never done before. DH and I couldn't believe how he took to it. After all of that, he was dried off and had his leg iced. I was very, very proud of my old guy. He will be going to therapy twice a week for four weeks, so I will get some pics next time. Needless to say, last night he was a little sore and doing a bit more limping. I sure hope all of this helps him as I'll do anything to make him feel better in his golden years.

Until next Tuesday when, hopefully, I'll get some photos of him in the tank. He will also be getting a program for home at that time.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update, wow what a brave little man, Timmy would have been whining the whole time. Does he like the water? You must have felt so relieved when the therapists gave you such a good report. Water therapy is amazing not only does it take the weight off joints it actually stretches them out. My mom does water aerobics, she's no spring chicken, she could never do regular aerobics. My daughter is a competitive swimmer also so we are BIG fans of water, except for Timmy.  Tyler will feel better after his body adjusts to the exercise. How long did they have him walk? It's so good you are doing this for him I'm sure it will help heal his injury and also help him in other ways too. Looking forward to some pics of the little athlete.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad he is on the road to recovery. Mind you, most of the times the emergency vet hospitals are not that great, sadly. Good thing his doctor knows him and is skilled.
Have you considered some acupuncture, it has helped my little one in the past when she fell on her back and bumped a vertebrae out


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Tyler's tale of woe*



jabojenny said:


> Thanks for the update, wow what a brave little man, Timmy would have been whining the whole time. Does he like the water? You must have felt so relieved when the therapists gave you such a good report. Water therapy is amazing not only does it take the weight off joints it actually stretches them out. My mom does water aerobics, she's no spring chicken, she could never do regular aerobics. My daughter is a competitive swimmer also so we are BIG fans of water, except for Timmy.  Tyler will feel better after his body adjusts to the exercise. How long did they have him walk? It's so good you are doing this for him I'm sure it will help heal his injury and also help him in other ways too. Looking forward to some pics of the little athlete.


Thanks, Jennie. And, no, Tyler is not a water baby, that's why I was so surprised that he took to the therapy without even a whimper. We had a pool at our last house and he and Bailey never went in. I tried a couple of times with them in my arms and no way. We even bought them little life jackets which are hanging in our garage here. Now we live at the ocean and even though he could walk right in, he's still not interested.

I think they had him on the treadmill about 10 minutes for his introduction to it and then stopped as he was definitely beginning to tire. I hope to get a video next week.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Tyler's tale of woe*



Fluffball said:


> So glad he is on the road to recovery. Mind you, most of the times the emergency vet hospitals are not that great, sadly. Good thing his doctor knows him and is skilled.
> Have you considered some acupuncture, it has helped my little one in the past when she fell on her back and bumped a vertebrae out


The facility he is going to is not only an emergency facility but also a referral facility with several different specialists, i.e. cardiologist, ophthalmologist, surgeon, etc., as well as rehab, known as C.A.R.E. (Cape Animal Referral and Emergency). Tyler was not referred by the emergency vet or his own vet. I initiated the visit as the therapist is someone I know through our local kennel club. Not only is she a registered therapist, but also the competitive agility instructor for our club and a competitor with her Goldens. In fact, her dogs are there with her so that she can work on strengthening with them when she's not busy. It's a win win for her.

I would consider acupuncture as I also have a connection with an acupuncturist through the kennel club as well as a chiropractor. First we'll concentrate on his therapy. Thanks for your concern and ideas.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank goodness Tyler is feeling better. He looks like such a sweet gentleman.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just catching up after being away for a week. I'm soooo sorry to hear what you and Tyler have been going through! It was definitely a scare that puts all of us on notice. So glad to hear that he is doing so much better!! We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. As a rehab nurse, I look forward to seeing some pictures of Tyler in therapy!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hugs to Tyler! I'm so glad he's improved and am really interested to see some pictures of his water therapy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like Tyler has a great team helping him to recovery.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

More accurate hugs, Tyler! I am so glad to hear that he is doing better, what a brave boy. Cuba sends xxxs and so do I.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Although he is not suppose to run, use his ramp or the stairs, this morning, he was running around the backyard on three legs. When I tried to stop him, he wanted me to play the "chase me" game. In the morning, it's a challenge to keep him down. I think he's getting tired of being carried outside to do his business. The other day we blocked off his ramp with a one foot piece of lattice and he tried to jump over it, so now his old 24" expen is in front of the ramp. Don't think he'll attempt that jump. Boy, it's hard to keep this old guy down. I can't believe that just two weeks ago, when all this happened, we were actually thinking he may have to be out down. In fact, something that I didn't mention in my original post was that before we took him to the vet on that Monday for a f/u due to his dire situation of collapsing, etc., both of us said our goodbyes and had a good cry over him. Thank goodness for him and us that didn't happen.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I do so hope Tyler continues to improve, Mary? Yesterday evening Cuba suddenly started shrieking - really hysterical shrieking - and scared the life out of me; I still can't work out what had happened. She was in her penned-off bit of the kitchen. I'd given her a piece of dried duck breast chew, and thought it might have been that she was choking on that, although she didn't seem to be choking in any way. Maybe she'd temporarily caught a nail in the wire of the pen panels? It went on for maybe two minutes, then I took her into the garden and she ran around with Tycho perfectly happily; when I went to pick her up she shrieked again. I felt all over her body, paw pads, everything; nothing particularly seemed to cause any discomfort whatsoever. We came back in, she trotted to her bed, got up again, had a drink of water, played a bit and then went to sleep....???? I was on the verge of ringing the vet, but watched her carefully for an hour or so, no recurrence, and all is well this morning. Do dogs get cramp?! Cannot imagine what it was, but it was certainly scary for a moment!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually, Lalla, that same scene played out with Tyler when he was a puppy. I had given both dogs a chew of some sort, however, I don't remember exactly what it was, and all of a sudden, Tyler let out a scream. It was like nothing I had ever heard before from a dog. I concluded that it had something to do with the chew. I felt, at the time, that it had gotten stuck in his throat, however, he was also not chocking. I never gave those chews again and whatever I did give them after that episode, I monitored very closely and took away when I thought it was getting too small even though it made for some pretty unhappy dogs.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Actually, Lalla, that same scene played out with Tyler when he was a puppy. I had given both dogs a chew of some sort, however, I don't remember exactly what it was, and all of a sudden, Tyler let out a scream. It was like nothing I had ever heard before from a dog. I concluded that it had something to do with the chew. I felt, at the time, that it had gotten stuck in his throat, however, he was also not chocking. I never gave those chews again and whatever I did give them after that episode, I monitored very closely and took away when I thought it was getting too small even though it made for some pretty unhappy dogs.


Hmmm. I concluded the same, but not with much confidence - she really didn't seem to have any problems swallowing, or anything - maybe a sharp edge hurt her going down?? But that wouldn't necessarily explain the second lot of shrieking five minutes later, in the garden. It's a bit of a mystery, but those chews will definitely not be given again even if they are not to blame. No point risking it.

How is Tyler? I do hope he's continuing to mend, Mary. Lots of love to him!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe they bit their tongue? I do that and it does hurt. They could have also loosened a tooth that was already on it's way out if they are in that age frame. Anyway, seems like all is well that ends well.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, all's well, as you say, Jen, thank goodness, for Tyler all those years ago, and for Cuba yesterday; you could be right re bitten tongue, or tooth; it could have been a snagged nail, or cramp, or the treat. Impossible to know. Sad for her, if it wasn't the treat, that she won't get them again!! She loved them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> :sorry: this could be a long post. I have held off for a bit before telling Tyler's story, as I was very upset and, initially, didn't know if the outcome was going to be a good one or bad one!
> 
> A week ago Sunday at 5:30 am in the semidarkness when I went out with Tyler to take care of business before starting his day (yes, for a retiree, he gets me up very, very early, unfortunately), it was a bad scene. He uses his ramp to get down to the grass or vice versa up to the deck but has never just walked up or down other than a couple of steps, then he proceeds to leap into the air and land on the grass (going down) or deck (coming up). When he did it that morning, however, and landed in the grass, he let out a blood curdling scream :hurt: and his rear end collapsed. I screamed too, went down to get him and saw that he couldn't put any weight on his right back leg. He did manage to hobble on three legs to take care or business before I picked him up and brought him in. When inside, though, he kept collapsing because we have wood floors and he couldn't get any traction to stay up. His back legs kept splaying out from under him. It was so pathetic and just brought major tears to eyes. We took him to the emergency facility which also was very upsetting because the only other time we had been there was on another Sunday morning two years ago with Bailey who had to be out down that very day. The memories were overwhelming to say the least. Tyler was xrayed, there was no break and the vet did not feel as though his ACL was torn. He was sent home on Tramadol and Rimadyl and rest. The next day he was so bad with the collapsing and was not eating so we brought him to his regular vet who said that it was a torn ACL and would take 6-8 weeks to heal and he would always limp and probably develop arthritis in that joint. I put all the area carpets I have in the house to create a pathway he could walk on from the kitchen to the living room and in front of his dishes and beds to help him out. It helped somewhat, but he also was collapsing on the rugs. I iced his leg 3 x a day for about 15 minutes each time and hoped for the best. Finally, on Sunday, one week later, he began to walk much better and was not collapsing. I was actually amazed at my little, old guy to think that he was getting around so well in such a short period of time. He's a trooper for sure. Tomorrow, he is going to start a rehab program, as I know the physical therapist who works at the emergency facility and signed him up for an evaluation. Whatever it takes to get him back in the swing, as he is very healthy otherwise. In fact, all,his bloodwork was normal and the vet said that was amazing for a dog his age.
> 
> Again, sorry to have gone on and on. I'll keep you posted on how the rehab goes. He's my guy!


 You are such a good Momma I just love your Tylar he is our very special senior on this forum. I'm happy he is doing better. I bet you were and still are very concerned. Big hugs to both of you. <3


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks again everyone. Although he is not suppose to run, use his ramp or the stairs, this morning, he was running around the backyard on three legs. When I tried to stop him, he wanted me to play the "chase me" game. In the morning, it's a challenge to keep him down. I think he's getting tired of being carried outside to do his business. The other day we blocked off his ramp with a one foot piece of lattice and he tried to jump over it, so now his old 24" expen is in front of the ramp. Don't think he'll attempt that jump. Boy, it's hard to keep this old guy down. I can't believe that just two weeks ago, when all this happened, we were actually thinking he may have to be out down. In fact, something that I didn't mention in my original post was that before we took him to the vet on that Monday for a f/u due to his dire situation of collapsing, etc., both of us said our goodbyes and had a good cry over him. Thank goodness for him and us that didn't happen.


 That made me cry. It's hard to keep a active havanese from doing what they love to do. At least you know he isn't in pain thats good.How much longer does he have to be inactive?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> In fact, something that I didn't mention in my original post was that before we took him to the vet on that Monday for a f/u due to his dire situation of collapsing, etc., both of us said our goodbyes and had a good cry over him. Thank goodness for him and us that didn't happen.


I've only just been able to face replying to that, Mary, it made me cry so much; brought back all sorts of terrible memories of another 'goodbye'; I am so very, very relieved that Tyler fights on, what a brave, wonderful dog you do have. I'm thinking of you all, and willing Tyler to get completely better soon. Good boy! Clever Tyler. Clever, kind, brave owners. inspiration to all.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Suzi and Lalla, I didn't mean to make you cry or open any old wounds, as I have those too! No need to worry, though, as we just came back from a f/u with the vet and he was truly amazed at Tyler's recovery in two weeks. He did say that it was going to be a 6-12 week healing process, however. He feels that rehab is definitely a good thing for him. We have that appointment tomorrow and I hope to get some good photos and/or a video, as he is so cute walking with those little legs under water.

Suzi, he isn't inactive, thank goodness, just not allowed to use his ramp or the stairs, that's why I'm carrying him in and out for his potty breaks. He also can't go for walks or be on uneven surfaces. No trips to the beqch for a while! The house and grass are okay. Updates to follow.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Suzi and Lalla, I didn't mean to make you cry or open any old wounds, as I have those too! No need to worry, though, as we just came back from a f/u with the vet and he was truly amazed at Tyler's recovery in two weeks. He did say that it was going to be a 6-12 week healing process, however. He feels that rehab is definitely a good thing for him. We have that appointment tomorrow and I hope to get some good photos and/or a video, as he is so cute walking with those little legs under water.


Oh, Mary, lots of things make me cry about Pamba, my first dog; I know you know, and so do most people on this forum, I daresay, just how awful those memories are. I was mostly crying, on this occasion, for the joy that it all went so well with Tyler. Your news is uplifting, and I so look forward to seeing those little legs under water!! You must have been taking wonderful care of your boy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was wondering how Tyler's doing. I think of him often, he's so handsome and sweet.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is actually doing very well. He is doing his PT twice a week for another three weeks and has exercises for home. I am also able to walk him for 5-10 minutes three to four times a day. He has a slight limp which he will probably always have, but isn't having trouble with collapsing anymore. He's back to doing everything again other than using his ramp and/or stairs. I still carry him in and out. Actually, even when he is cleared for using his ramp again, I don't think I'll let him, as I can't be sure that he won't jump. He's also running around again which he shouldn't be, but it's hard to stop him when he gets going.

I have a video of him doing his water therapy on the treadmill, but it wouldn't post. i'll try again, though, because it's awfully cute. 

Thank you Henry's Mom for asking. I appreciate it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what a super trooper :thumb:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He certainly is that, Dave!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm SO pleased to hear the good Tyler news! What a star that boy is. I do hope you manage to post the treadmill video sometime, Mary, it would be wonderful to see. I do hope things continue to improve - what a terrible time you must have been having. Thinking of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO glad to hear that the old boy is doing so well! He really has become near and dear to everyone's hearts here. I think he is the epitome of everything we want for OUR dogs in the future!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Lalla and Karen. This morning before his session he was full of "piss and vinegar". He's truly amazing!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Smoking! Piss! Vinegar!! Your boy is having fun!!!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Can you please post pictures of Tyler? He makes me so happy!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

What Tyler news, Mary? Is he still improving? Thinking of you both, Lalla xxx


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> What Tyler news, Mary? Is he still improving? Thinking of you both, Lalla xxx


Yes, he is, Lalla. I will be posting some pics of him at his PT session soon on a new post. Watch for them and thanks, again, for your concern.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is definitely on the mend. His therapist noticed that his walk has improved and he is now walking for 11 minutes on the treadmill with one break half way. I will be posting some pics of him at his session soon on a new thread. Watch for them and thank you, again, for your concern, Lalla.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler is definitely on the mend. His therapist noticed that his walk has improved and he is now walking for 11 minutes on the treadmill with one break half way. I will be posting some pics of him at his session soon on a new thread. Watch for them and thank you, again, for your concern, Lalla.


I'll certainly watch for the pics, Mary, and I know I am not the only one concerned! We all love Tyler and so admire you for how you are looking after him.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoping that Tyler continues to mend, brave boy. Thinking of you both,
Lalla and Cuba (and Tycho says 'hello' too though he knows he's a Coton and not a Havanese but he hopes Tyler won't mind)


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, Mary - some time has passed, and Cuba and I (and Tycho) were wondering how Tyler was getting on? Any news?


----------

